# Delkim Bissanzeiger



## Knispel (16. April 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Was mich interessieren würde, wie sind die aktuellen Delkim - Modelle heute einzuschätzen. Man höhrt immer nur etwas über Fox - Micron, Carp Sounder unde neuerdings über Exori - The beast. Bei Delkim ist eigentlich Stillschweigen. Wer weiss genaueres.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Wie sollen sie sein? Funzen wie eh und je.

Was willst Du denn genau wissen?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Knispel (16. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Vergleich zwischen Micron RX Digital und DELKIM Tx-i Plus


----------



## Pilkman (16. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Vergleich zwischen Micron RX Digital und DELKIM Tx-i Plus



In welcher Hinsicht Rainer? Worauf kommt´s Dir speziell an? #h


----------



## Knispel (16. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Ich könnte meine Prologic Funkbissanzeiger in der Edelstahlausführung gut abgeben und habe eine sehr sehr gute Steuerrückzahlung erhalten. Will etwas davon in Angelsachen "anlegen". Nun weiss ich echt nicht, welchen Satz ich nehmen sollte, weil mir bei diesen beiden High End Geräten echt die Erfahrung und das Wissen fehlt und mein Händler die nicht führt und auch so darüber nichts sagen kann. Müsste sie mir also bestellen, deshalb kann ich sie vorher nicht sehen und ausprobieren. Der Preis für 3 Stück mit Empfänger ist ja ungefähr gleich.


----------



## Pilkman (16. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Nun ja, ich stand auch vor der Wahl Fox RX oder Delkim TX-i Plus, nachdem ich zwar mit der Zuverlässigkeit und Funktion des CSF1 zufrieden, aber von der Funkübertrgaung etwas enttäuscht war.

Bei mir sind es dann im Ergebnis die Delkim TX-i Plus geworden und bisher bereue ich diese Entscheidung auf keinen Fall. Die einzigen beiden Sachen, die mir nicht so gefallen, sind die verbesserungswürdige Verabeitung des Gehäuses und die Ausführung des Batteriedeckels. 

Ansonsten sind die Delkims genial: Sparsamer Energieverbrauch, auch am Receiver - das wurde gegenüber dem Vorgänger erheblich verbessert. 
Nix neues dagegen: Weiter Einstellbereich für die Sensibilität: Von super sensibel und schon beim leisesten Zupfer reagierend bis angenehm ruhig auch bei Unwettern. Selbst beim Distanzangeln werden Bisse angezeigt, obwohl noch gar keine Schnur abgezogen wurden - einfach nur über die Zupfer und Vibrationen, die über die Schnur übertragen werden.

Von der Ausstattung her finde ich die zuschaltbaren Nachtlichter links und rechts der Rutenhalterung sehr angenehm, das spart in der Tat die Betas im Bissanzeiger bei minimalsten Mehrverbrauch. Muss man nicht haben, ich finde es sehr angenehm.

Luscher doch mal in Holger´s Erfahrungsbericht, er nutzt seine TX-i Plus schon länger als ich - insofern hat das mehr Aussagekraft als mein Posting.

Siehe hier... #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=912843&postcount=89
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=459322&postcount=10


----------



## Aalfreak (17. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Servus Leute!
Hab seit Okt.05 zwei TX-i Plus incl. Funke. Soweit sehr zufrieden. 
Beim letzten Ansitz regnete es sehr stark. Plötzlich piepste der eine, exakt und kontinuierlich im Sek.Takt. Dachte erst an irgend einen "Warn Modus". 
Der Regen hörte zwischenzeitlich auf und es wurde sogar windstill. Auch ein Batteriewechsel behob dieses Kuriosum nicht. Eindeutig also ein Defekt. Feuchtigkeit??
Am TX-i ist doch unten dieser Schalter für die Sens.Einteilung. 
Das Problem trat nur in der linken Einstellung (fein) auf. In der rechten (grob) Einstellung war alles easy. 
Die Härte ist jedoch das dieser "Defekt" bei einem darauffolgendem Ansitz (ebenfalls Regen in stärkerem Maße), nicht mer auftrat!? 
Wer kann mir dazu was sagen???
Grüße!


----------



## Pilkman (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Hmm, das klingt wirklich ominös... |kopfkrat ... wenn die Töne nicht in einer exakten Reihenfolge angegeben worden wären, hätte ich gesagt, dass vielleicht der starke Regen für Vibrationen auf dem Blank bzw. der Schnur gesorgt hat. Das würde der Sensor auf einer niedrigen Sensi-Stufe evtl. auch anzeigen. 

Die "Warntöne" beim TX-i sind ja auch eher diese tiefen brummigen Töne und die "Polizeisirene"... :q

Aber so bin ich auch ratlos, vielleicht weiss Holger ja was?! #h


----------



## Knispel (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so bin ich auch ratlos, vielleicht weiss Holger ja was?! #h


 
Mensch Markus,

der hatte nur eine kurzzeitige Negation an der Eloxierung der Syncro - Schleifbremse innerhalb des Bissanzeigergetriebes. Weisst doch, das Getriebe mit den 9 Kugellagern, welches gleich bei den Delkim spezifischen Hydoaxialkompensatorischen - Schwingungsausgleichselementenschiebern liegt. :c :c |kopfkrat |kopfkrat :q :q
Spass beiseite, reagieren die Delkims wirklich so empfindlich auf Vibration ( Einstellung ) wenn schon Regentropfen die Schnur, Rute oder Bissanzeiger treffen ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



> reagieren die Delkims wirklich so empfindlich auf Vibration ( Einstellung ) wenn schon Regentropfen die Schnur, Rute oder Bissanzeiger treffen


Ja, wenn man sie entsprechend sensibel einstellt. Man kann sie aber auch so unsensibel einstellen, dass sie gar nichts mehr anzeigen. Mit einstellung 3-4 komm ich normal gut klar.



> Plötzlich piepste der eine, exakt und kontinuierlich im Sek.Takt


Da würd ich aufgrund zu grosser sensibilität angezeigten wellenschlag oder strömung vermuten. 
Wenn die absaufen gibts nen Dauerton.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Knispel (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Ist ja krass. 
Was für ein Sinn erfüllt eigentlich diese Vibrationsanzeige ?


----------



## Pilkman (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> ... was für ein Sinn erfüllt eigentlich diese Vibrationsanzeige ?



Was für einen Sinn? Die Bissanzeige. 

Ohne Quatsch. :q Nur funktioniert die halt ohne bewegliche Teile, sprich die Schnur muss kein mehr oder weniger schwerfälliges Schnurlaufröllchen bewegen und funktioniert damit auch sehr gut, wenn die Schnur freelining oder nur ganz leicht gestrafft aufliegt. 

Sieht man sehr schön auch in den Korda Videos, wo Danny Fairbrass teilweise nicht mal einen Swinger einhängt und die Schnur slack-line fischt.

Meine Sensi hab ich auch meist auf 3 eingestellt.


----------



## Knispel (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Denn hatte ich immer falsch gedacht. Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich mit diesen High End Geräten nicht aus . Dachte immer, das ist eine zusätzliche Bissanzeige. Manm lernt nie aus. Alle Bissanzeiger von mir haben dieses Schnurlaufröllchen.


----------



## Aalfreak (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Servus Leute!

Zitat: "Da würd ich aufgrund zu grosser sensibilität angezeigten wellenschlag oder strömung vermuten. 
Wenn die absaufen gibts nen Dauerton."

Dieser "Defekt" trat auch noch nach besagtem Regen auf, ohne Wind, Wellenschlag oder etwaigem Regen. Kurz nach dem Regen herschte ein Wetter, daß man draußen n Streichholz hätte abbrennen können. Das Gewässer war ein sehr kleiner See mit Baumumrandung ( Tagebau in Schenkendorf) ...tut eigentl. nix zur Sache.
Das Wort Defekt schreibe ich ja auch bewust mit Anführ.strichen, da ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann das son TX-i jemals schlappmacht. 
So sei es wie es war. Hab nur keinen Bock wegen einem nicht nachweisbarem De..kt, dat Teil übern Teich zu schicken. Hab die Nacht leider keine Video Cam beigehabt.
Hätt ja sein können das auch jemand anderes selbiges erlebt hätte.
Trotzdem Danke!
Grüße!


----------



## Knispel (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Ich weiss von der Spüorttaucherei her, das gerade in solchen Gewässern manchmal Unterströmungen auftreten können, welche nicht von schlechten Eltern sind.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



> das gerade in solchen Gewässern manchmal Unterströmungen auftreten können,


Ja Rainer , aber ob die sich im Sek-Takt am BA bemerkbar machen kann?

Aber generell fehlen hier noch Beiträge über die Fox-Pieper. Es muß doch jemanden geben der die Dinger nutz..........Weil................. die ich mir , wenn bei mir der Wohlstand ausbricht, gerne holen würden. Also wer kann mich/uns da auf den Weg der Erkenntnis bringen??


----------



## Pilkman (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> .... also wer kann mich/uns da auf den Weg der Erkenntnis bringen??



Hi Gunnar,

geht´s Dir um die Fox RX? #h

Dann PN´e mal Rene alias "meckpomm" an, der hat die RX seit langem in Benutzung und kann Dir sicherlich Deine Fragen beantworten. Meinem Wissen nach hatte er noch nie Probleme mit seinen RXen, sonderlich zimperlich geht er auch nicht mit seinem Tackle um. Batterieverbrauch am Receiver hält sich in Grenzen. 

Ein Bekannter von uns nutzt auch die RX, ebenfalls ohne Probs, der ganze übrige Rest inkl. mir setzt die Delkims ein.


----------



## Knispel (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Würde mich auch interessieren, obwohl ich beim Delkim bleiben würde. Angelzentrale Herrieden bietet das Fox Micron RX Blue Set für 589,95 € an, eigentlich günstig.



> Ja Rainer , aber ob die sich im Sek-Takt am BA bemerkbar machen kann?


 
Weiß nicht....


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Moin Markus,


> geht´s Dir um die Fox RX?........Dann PN´e mal Rene alias "meckpomm" an


Genau , ich will die "Fox-Dingsbums".Da sind ein paar Sachen die mir bessergefallen wie beim Delkim.|kopfkrat 
Und das mit der PN überleg ich mir. Noch geb ich ihm die Möglichkeit sich hier freiwillig zu melden....................und zu schreiben.:q


----------



## Knispel (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Was gefällt dir an den RX besser ? erzähl mal. Ich stehe ja auch vor der Wahl....


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Rainer das sind so 2-3-4-5 Kleinigkeiten die mir aufgefallen sind.
1. Kenn ich Leute die mit den Delkims Probleme haben.Aber Leute mit Fox-Problemen kenn ich nicht.
2. Delkims haben in meinen Augen keine "echte" Fallbissanzeige. Und gerade Fallbisse hab ich an meinen Hausgewässer reglmäßig.
3. Die LED bei den Foxen sind besser positoniert. Da diese in den Ohren liegen sind sie aus jedem Blickwinkel besser einsehbar.
4. Angel ich an Gewässer wo treibenes Kraut ein Problem ist.Wenn das Kraut laaaaaaaangsam in Schnur treibt , KANN es vorkommen das Schnur vor der Rolle gezogen wird und die Delkims das nicht melden. Dann müßte man die Sens. jedesmal feinstellen um das zuverhindern. Dann aber nervt das Gepiepe bei Wellenschlag.
5. Preislichgeshen hab ich bei den Foxen schon gue Angebote gefunden, bei Delkims weniger............... Und dann hab ich nen Händler bei dem könnt ich zur Not ( was ich aber nicht wirklich will)die Fox-BA in Raten abstottern,( Delkim führt der nicht)

Wie gesagt das sind Kleinigkeiten die MIR ins auge gefallen sind. Klar ist auch das andere das nicht so sehen.


----------



## meckpomm (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Moinsen

@Markus: Was heißt ich geh nicht zimperlich mit meinem Tackle um? Eine Rute ist zum werfen da und Bissanzieger zum piepen. Nagut getunt hab ich meine RX schon, aber gut behandelt werden sie besonders gut!
Wie Soll man Bissanzieger unsanft behandeln, beim Transport, strom aus und deckel drauf... Nagut Markus baut sein Tackle auch immer im Wohnzimmer vor dem Fernseher auf:q 

So ich hab vor den FOX RX die Delkims gefischt, allerdings das Vorgängermodell. In der Bisserfassung hat sich offensichtlich nicht viel getan. Das mit den einzelnen Pieper Serien bei Regen hatte ich auch, bei mehreren meiner Delkims. Allerdings habe ich mit geflochtener Schnur gefischt(tight line gefischt, also mit kräftig druck), die Sensibilität war auf minus 3 eingestellt, also eher unsensibel, half nix... Auch deshalb dann RX, hauptgrund war allerdings das setzen der Kanaleinstellung bei einschalten des Receivers. Macht sich doof wenn man die Ruten dann in Bauchtiefen Wasser zu stehen hat und jeden Pieper anpiepen muss. Ich rede hier nur vom Einschalten des Receivers und nicht von der neuprogramierung. Ich glaub Markus hatte mir mal erzählt das es bei den neuen auch so läuft?! 
Die RX machen solche Spielchen mit mir nicht. Die Funkbox ist auch zuverlässig hält locker 14 Nächte und zeigt an wenn die Verbindung schwach ist. Wasserfest sind die auch, einer meiner Pieper war man baden und konnte anschliessend gleich wieder gefischt werden, auch der Receiver ist mal aus der Brusttasche gefallen, das kann alles mal passieren, man ist ja schliesslich am Wasser. Bei Delkims fehlen mir leider derartige "Versuche". Die Sensibilität bei den Fox ist auch in Ordnung, hab am Wochenende schon anzeigen bekommen, als nur der Schwingerkopf bewegt hat, aber noch nicht der Arm des Schwingers, keinerlei Fehlanzeigen(Einstellung war 50/50 also 'oben mitte'). Im Bissanzieger sind seit ungefähr 50 Nächten die gleichen Batterien, und solange keine anziege kommt bleiben die drin.

Kurz noch was zum Tuning meiner Bissanzeiger: hab die Dioden der Pieper gleich nach dem Kauf auf Weiss geändert, dabei habe ich die Platine gesehen, die ist vergossen, zwar nicht optimal aber wie o. a. war es wasserdicht. Gleiches gilt für den Receiver, dieser hatte durch das Batteriefach recht viel Wasser geschluckt.
Wenn irgendwann mal ein FOX-Entwickler dies hier lesen sollte, dann hätte ich zwei verbessungsvorschläge: zum einen seperates Batteriefach am Receiver und eine serienmäßige Möglichkeit den Receiver mit einem Betalight auszustatten bzw einen Nachtmodus mit dimmender Diode.

Empfehlenswert sind mir sicherheit beide Modelle, ich persönlich würde aber den FOX für meine Fischerei vorziehen. Er muss nur funktionieren, ich brauche kein (Batterie-)Nachtlicht in fünf Helligkeiten. Den Solar Pieper hatte ich auch mal im Sinn allerdings ist mir da die Rutenaufnahme zu klein und zu unsicher

MfG Rene

P.S.. Wenn Fragen, dann fragen...


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

@Rene,

Die Fallbissanzeige..................macht sich die auch an der Funke bemerkbar? Oder ist das der gleiche Ton wie bei einem "normalen Biss"?


> Die Funkbox ist auch zuverlässig hält locker 14 Nächte und zeigt an wenn die Verbindung schwach ist.


14 Nächte hintereinander?Mit den Tagen dazwischen?? oder 14 einzelne Nächte. Das heißt nach 14 mal angeln gehen kacken die Batterien ab?
kann dir da nicht so richtig folgen.


----------



## Pilkman (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

@ Gunnar

zu 1) 
Persönlich kenne ich weder Delkim noch Fox Problemfälle. 

Gehört habe ich im Endeffekt von einigen Problemfällen beim Fox RX. Insbesondere was den stark schwankenden Batterieverbrauch beim Receiver angeht.

Zu 2)
Stimmt. Nach ein paar weiss man trotzdem recht genau, wann es ein Brassenfaller oder ein Runner war. Trotzdem ein nicht wegzudiskutierender Nachteil.

Zu 3)
Nicht mehr. In den neuen TX-i Plus sind zwei Dioden links und rechts in den Rutenauflagen eingebaut. Klein, aber ultrahell. Und mit dem zuschaltbaren Nachtlicht.

Siehe hier... #h







Zu 4)
Ja, der Delkim hat ein Problem mit dem wirklich ultralangsamen Schnurabzug. Den verschweigt er dann nämlich. Auch nicht weg zu diskutieren. Führt in der Praxis aber fast nie zu Problemen, weil fast alle Sachen mit einer Schnurvibration einher gehen.

Zu 5)
Gute Angebote? Beide Sets liegen um die 600 Euro, das Delkim TX-i dabei leicht drüber. Wie gesagt, 620 Euro sind ohne Handeln drin. Kennt man einen Händler am Ort sehr gut, der von Ehmanns bestellt, ist da auch noch wesentlich mehr drin - noch ein kleiner Tip für Dich, Rainer! #h

@ Meckpomm

Nee, die aktuellen TX-i Plus brauchen die "Funkorientierungsorgien " nicht. Die sind nach der einmaligen Programmierung automatisch auf ihrem Kanal eingestellt und melden ohne Verzögerung. Fand ich bei den alten TX-i auch ziemlich bescheuert.


----------



## Pilkman (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				meckpomm schrieb:
			
		

> .... was heißt ich geh nicht zimperlich mit meinem Tackle um? ...



Das war nicht so gemeint, dass Du eine Tackleschlampe bist, René! :q #h
Nur, dass Du Dein Zeugs auch unter allen Bedingungen einsetzt und keine Bange hast, dass das gute "Vitrinenstück " doch nicht hält, was es im Katalog versprochen hat.

Ordentlich gehen wir sicherlich alle mit unserem Zeugs um, dafür hat es ja auch alles etwas zuviel Geld gekostet.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

@Markus,

zu 1. Problem Nr. 1 = Wasser , nach starkem Regen und nach nem Bad....Totalausfall-->selten zwar aber es kam vor, Probl.Nr.2 ungeklärte Totalausfälle. Aber immer mit Topservice vom Händler bzw. Hersteller.
Batt-Probleme bei der Fox-Funke? hab ich noch nicht gehört , wenns stimmt (das glaub ich dir) ist das für mich ne klare Abwertung
Zu 3. Da bin ich pingelig,... lol. ...Die LED liegen auf einer Linie mit der Rutenauflage. Von der "falschen" Seite gehen kann mann die nicht sehen. Gut durch die Helligkeit gehts dann doch noch. Aber ich will die Lampen immer in ihrer vollen Schönheit betrachten , egal von wo aus ich schaue. Und das geht nur wenn sie oberhalb der Ruten funzeln.

zu5. Fox = 520 und Delkim 600. Bessser hab ich es noch nicht gefunden. Hab aber auch schon ne Weile nicht mehr nachgesehen.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



> Tackleschlampe


Der is gut , den merk ich mir. Hab da auch so einen Kandidaten........................


----------



## Pilkman (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> .... Batt-Probleme bei der Fox-Funke? hab ich noch nicht gehört , wenns stimmt (das glaub ich dir) ist das für mich ne klare Abwertung.



Nicht bei ein und dem selben Set. Sondern Serienstreuung bei verschiedenen RX-Sets. René´s RX-Set hat dieses Problem z.B. definitiv nicht... #h



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> .... zu 3. ... Von der "falschen" Seite gehen kann mann die nicht sehen. ... aber ich will die Lampen immer in ihrer vollen Schönheit betrachten , egal von wo aus ich schaue. Und das geht nur wenn sie oberhalb der Ruten funzeln....



Glaub mir, EINE Diode des TX-i Plus siehst Du immer. Egal, von welcher Seite Du an Deinen Rutenaufbau heran gehst. Das ist der Vorteil von ZWEI gleichzeitig leuchtenden LEDs. :q



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> .... zu5. Fox = 520 und Delkim 600. Bessser hab ich es noch nicht gefunden. Hab aber auch schon ne Weile nicht mehr nachgesehen.



Puuuh, 520 Euronen wäre ein sehr netter Kurs für das RX. Hab ich persönlich aber schon seit längerem auf offiziellem Weg nicht mehr gefunden... |kopfkrat ... wenn Dir Dein Händler diesen Preis bieten kann, wäre das ein Pro-RX-Argument... #6


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



> Glaub mir, EINE Diode des TX-i Plus siehst Du immer. Egal, von welcher Seite Du an Deinen Rutenaufbau heran gehst. Das ist der Vorteil von ZWEI gleichzeitig leuchtenden LEDs. :q


Gut , nun hast du es geschafft.Jetzt kann ich dieses Problem zu den Akten legen. *gg*


> wenn Dir Dein Händler diesen Preis bieten kann


Nene , nich mein Händler..... leider. Den Preis hatte ich vergangenes Jahr mal bei einem Onlinehändler gefunden. Mach mich morgen mal auf die Suche. Mal sehen ob ich ihn wieder finde und wie heute der Preis ist.


----------



## Knispel (19. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Das günstigste was ich entdeckt habe
Fox RX Blue Set = 589,95 €
Delkim Txi plus = 149,95 € / Stück 
Reciver = 169,95 €
Bei 3 Stück inkl. Reciver also 619,80 €


----------



## meckpomm (19. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Moinsen

Ja, Tackle muss funktionieren...

Ein Fallbiss wird bei Fox mit einer Blinkenden Diode signalisiert und das wird auch übertragen, der Ton ist wohl auch identisch, allerdings hab ich da nicht so das Gehöhr für, bei einem Biss auch noch die Abzugrichtung zu unterscheiden. Meist steh ich an den ruten bevor ich wach bin.
Die mindestens 14 Nächte sind ein Schnitt meiner Fischerei und die besteht meist aus kurzen Sessions bei denen die Ruten meist um 16-17uhr im Wasser liegen bis zum nächsten Morgen um 11uhr bzw Sessions bis vier Tage am stück. Dabei sind dann aber auch richtig kalte Nächte eingeschlossen bei denen die Batterie richtig kalt wird, weil sie draussen liegt... Also auf 14 Tage am Stück würd ich schon kommen, denk ich mal.
Das mit den schwachen Receiverbatterie hab ich auch schon gehört, komischerweise kenne ich niemanden persönlich der dieses Problem hatte und es fischen einige Fox.

Eine Schwachstelle am Delkim, wo markus gerad das Bild reingestellt hat, die ich auch hatte ist die Antenne! Ich hatte bei meinen 5 stück insgesamt dreimal das vergnügen diese nach England einzuschicken(ca. 6 Wochen, kostete nur einmal Porto national), weil die Antenne locker war und keine Funkverbindung kam. Das kann durch die neue Plastikabdeckung für den Transport besser sein, aber wie gesagt mein Tackle muss funktionieren... 

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (19. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> ... Fox RX Blue Set = 589,95 €
> ...



Moin, moin,

wobei ich mir niemals nich mehr ein Blueset zulegen würde. #d 

Denn das bedeutet nicht nur ein Set von drei blauen RXen, sondern auch einen Receiver mit vier blauen LEDs. Ganz tolle Geschichte, wenn man nachts im Halbschlaf schon vor dem Loslaufen Gewißheit haben möchte, zu welcher Rute man muss. Bei ´nem Dauerrun ist´s ja kein Problem, hört die Aktion aber auf, wird´s eins... 

Gibt´s die RX überhaupt noch als konventionelle Ampel? |kopfkrat 
Dann würde ja nur noch ein Diodenumbau am Receiver a´la Rene helfen. Inkl. Verlust der Garantie.


----------



## BadPoldi (19. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin,
> 
> wobei ich mir niemals nich mehr ein Blueset zulegen würde. #d
> 
> ...



Hi,

als set gabs die ampel beim rx noch nie, meines wissens. im moment können noch rx bestellt werden sind aber am auslaufen! ersetzt werden sollen die rx mit den eos -r.

soweit meine info, obs 100% stimmt kann ich ned sagen, denke aber doch...

alle bissis in blau ist ne katastrophe, hab ich gleich wieder verkauft!

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Knispel (19. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Habe eben nachgeschaut, @ BadPoldi hat recht. Als set ist der RX nur in Farbe Blau zu erhalten. Willste eine "Ampel" musst du einzeln kaufen 159 € das Stüch ( Empfänger auch 189 € ) also 666 Euronen, wobei ich nicht gesucht habe sondern nur einen Händler der eigentlich günstig ist, genommen habe.


----------



## Merlinrs (19. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Was ist eigentlich mit denn Solar teilen von den hört man recht wenig


----------



## Pilkman (19. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich mit denn Solar teilen von den hört man recht wenig



Ich habe gehört, dass der Vertrieb durch Solar aufgrund von juristischen Streitereien auf unbestimmte Zeit eingestellt worden ist, auf der Solar-Homepage findet man ja auch keine Nennung der ALM mehr.

Recht ominös, Einzelheiten weiss ich aber leider auch nicht. #c 

http://www.solartackle.co.uk/


----------



## Knispel (19. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Meinst du , das ist in Deutschland nicht mehr zu bekommen ? Internethändler bieten Solar doch noch an.


----------



## Pilkman (19. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du , das ist in Deutschland nicht mehr zu bekommen ? Internethändler bieten Solar doch noch an.



Das muss ja in den "sorgsam gepflegten" Onlineshops nichts heissen, Rainer. 
Restbestände sind aber sicherlich noch bei einigen Händlern verfügbar. 

Aber irgendwie kam der Solar für mich nie in Frage... |kopfkrat .... erst exorbitant teuer, dann vergleichweise immer noch teuer. Okay, gefälliges Design, aber von der Funktion her nichts, was ein Delkim oder RX nicht ebenso bzw. besser können.

Der optimale Bissanzeiger wäre eh ein Mischmasch... :q


Gehäuse und Service von Carpsounder
Made in Germany
Schnurabtastung über den Vibrationssensor des Delkim
Funkübertragung ebenfalls mit Delkim-Technik
Receiver darf meinetwegen so bleiben wie er ist, der CS ist da häßlich...

:q #6


----------



## Knispel (19. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Ich meinte damit die anderen Teile von Solar. Wenn du z.B. diese Leuchtswinger von Delkim nimmst, müssen doch zur Anpassung an dein System Solarteile benutz werden. So hab ich das jedenfalls rausgelesen. 
Was meinst du mit " ALM " ?
Oder das von Solar

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=3&products_id=2109&PHPSESSID=5ef09b9a7587b49b06ff6557524c40ae

oder

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=3&products_id=80&PHPSESSID=5ef09b9a7587b49b06ff6557524c40ae



alle Situationen abgedeckt. Finde ich gar nicht schlecht. 



> Der optimale Bissanzeiger wäre eh ein Mischmasch... :q
> 
> Gehäuse und Service von Carpsounder
> Made in Germany
> ...


 
Schick doch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag nach Brauenfels.....


----------



## Pilkman (19. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> ... was meinst du mit " ALM " ?
> ...



Solar hatte auch elektronische Bissanzeiger rausgebracht und die hießen ALM... #h





Quelle: castaway-tackle.co.uk


----------



## Knispel (19. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Passt gar nicht zu der Firma, sind nicht aus Edelstahl.....


----------



## T.C (22. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Guten Morgen

Könnt Ihr mir zu den Delkims vielleicht bitte mehr Infos geben?

Habe da z.B den Rx Plus Empfänger sehr günstig gufunden.

http://www.fishingtackle24.com/product_info.php?pName=DelkimRxPlus5LEDMiniReceiver&cName=Bissanzeiger-ReceiverSounderbox

Ist das der aktuellste Empfänger, oder gibt es noch einen Rx Plus Pro und
das Bild ist von diesem?

Frage wegem dem niedrigem Preis.

Kann ich zu diesem dann einfach je nach Bedarf Delkim Plus oder TXI Plus Bissanzeiger hinzukaufen (Kompatibel) ?

Gibt es für 3 TXI Plus und dem Empfänger RX Plus auch einen Schutzkoffer,
oder wird alles einzeln geschützt?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Pilkman (22. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				T.C schrieb:
			
		

> .... Ist das der aktuellste Empfänger, oder gibt es noch einen Rx Plus Pro und das Bild ist von diesem?...



Hi T! #h

Nein, das ist der RX Plus mit 5 Dioden und nicht der RX Plus Pro. Wenn der Händler den verfügbar da hat, zuschlagen! Über Delkim bzw. Ehmanns wird der allerdings nicht mehr ausgeliefert. 

Der RX Plus Pro hat zusätzlich zum Vorgänger 6 Dioden, die Möglichkeit der Überwachung von ingesamt 24 Delkim TX-i oder TX Transmittern, ´nen Vibroalarm und ´ne Memoryfunktion für diese Einstellungen (Diebstahlalarm).
Ehrlich? Geldschneiderei und eher unnötig, der 5er RX Plus hätte gereicht.



			
				T.C schrieb:
			
		

> .... kann ich zu diesem dann einfach je nach Bedarf Delkim Plus oder TXI Plus Bissanzeiger hinzukaufen (Kompatibel)...



Für den deutschen Markt zugelassene Geräte können nach Belieben kombiniert werden, der Receiver wird einmalig auf das ausgesandte Signal des jeweiligen Piepers programmiert und gut ist. #6



			
				T.C schrieb:
			
		

> .... gibt es für 3 TXI Plus und dem Empfänger RX Plus auch einen Schutzkoffer, oder wird alles einzeln geschützt?....



Alle Komponenten haben einzelne Gummiüberzieher. #h


----------



## T.C (22. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Moin Markus

Danke für die Infos #h 

Habe hier nochmals den Rx Plus gefunden, ist aber etwas teurer.
http://www.monstertackle.de/monstertackle/product_info.php?products_id=682
Stimmt hier die Beschreibung überein und schaut dieser so aus
wie auf dem Bild?
Wie ist es bei dem (RX Plus) mit dem Batterieverbrauch? 

Habe alles nur einzel gefunden (Empfänger/ Bissanzeiger)
Würde dann bei zwei Delkim Txi Plus + Rx Plus Empfänger noch
knapp unter 450 Euro liegen.
Denke das geht fürn einzelkauf doch okay und den dritten Bissanzeiger
würde ich später mal nachkaufen...
Angel im Moment auch nur mit zwei Ruten. 


Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Moin moin,

Soooooooooo , gestern Nacht hab ich erstmal das WWW nach Fox und Delkim durchforstet. Herausgekommen ist da nicht viel.
Meine Foxfaforiten gibt es nur in blau. Ich aber will ne Ampel haben. Nun muß ich mal sehen wie das mit einem evt. Umbau klappt. Wenn nicht , werden es wohl doch Delkims werden. Vernüftige Preise han ich auch nicht gefunden. Zumindest nichts besseres als die von Rainer aufgelisteten. Und das Geld will ich nun wirklich nicht ausgeben. Also behalt ich erstmal meine Billigheimer Funkpieper.

@Markus,
Du kannst ja nu die CS mit den Delkims gut vergleichen. Worin besteht der gute u.o. wichtige Unterschied? ( Außer dem Preis)


----------



## tiger (22. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

servus leute!!

ich möchte jetzt niemanden angreifen oder so!!
aber gebt ihr echt über 600€ für ein paar bissanzeiger aus??
ich finde das echt ein bisschen übertrieben!!
mit freundlichen grüssen:
       tiger


----------



## Gunnar. (22. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Mal die reinen tech Sachen außeracht lassend...........................

Warum kauf ich mir nen Benz? Ein Lada bringt mich auch sicher von A nach B.

Warum kauft sich die Frau teure Klunker? Billiger Modeschmuck glänzt genauso gut.

Warum wohn ich in einer Villa? In nem Plattenbau würd ich genauso gut überleben.

Warum kauf ich mir teure Klamotten? Die Sachen von Klik halten genauso warm.

Warum geh ich angeln? Was zum Essen kann ich mir auch vom Aldi holen. Und erholen am Teich kann ich mich auch ohne Angel.

Noch Fragen Kienzle???


----------



## Pilkman (22. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

@ Thorsten

Ja, vom Bild und von der Beschreibung her ist das der 5er RX Plus Receiver.
Aber wie gesagt, das können alte Onlineshop-Überbleibsel sein, denen kein tatsächlicher Warenbestand mehr gegenüber steht. Die meisten Shops nehmen die Bestellungen entgegen und holen sich erst dann die Artikel von Ehmanns, große Vorratswirtschaft betreibt keiner mehr so recht. 

Ich wollte damals auch noch den 5er Receiver ergattern, weil ich den 6er für Geldschneiderei gehalten habe und halte, aber ich hab auch keinen mehr ergattern können. Der letzte bei KL war einem Kunden versprochen und Herrieden hatte gar keinen mehr. Hab dann notgedrungen das günstigste Angebot für den 6er RX Plus Pro gesucht und zugeschlagen.

Zum Batterieverbrauch kann ich nichts Genaues sagen, dafür muss ich meinen Receiver erst länger nutzen. Auf jeden Fall hält die Batterie noch ganz locker, wo sie bei gleicher Nutzungsdauer in den alten Delkim Receivern bereits drei Mal gewechselt werden mußte. Ich hoffe und denke einfach mal, dass die angegebene Nutzungsdauer (bis zu 6000 Stunden) halbwegs realistisch ist, denn bisher konnte ich fast immer die lokale Funkreichweiteneinstellung nutzen.

Besser als die Energieversorgung von meinem CSF1-Receiver ist´s bei den neuen Delkims allemal: Beim CSF1-Receiver war nach ca. 14 Tagen am Stück Sense. Ich hatte deswegen nochmal bei Flaugers nachgefragt, es gab mehrere Modellreihen, die unterschiedlich sparsam sind. Äußerlich nicht zu unterscheiden, da zählen nur Modellnummern.

@ Gunnar

CS vs. Delkim? |kopfkrat 

Hmm, das Prägnanteste ist wohl die Bissanzeige und die irre Sensibilität, die in einem weiteren Bereich verstellt werden kann. Das hab ich aber erst in der Praxis erfahren, für mich war der wesentlich leistungsfähigere Funk der Hauptgrund zum Kauf. 

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie Du gefrotzelt hast, dass 100 Meter Reichweite in der Praxis ganz schnell zusammen schmelzen können...  ... Du hattest damit absolut recht, denn Schilf, Baumbewuchs und Co. schlucken wirklich stark.

An sich waren die CSF1 keine schlechten Bissanzeiger und Carpsounder eine geniale Marke. Deswegen utze ich ja auch immer rum, dass der ideale Bissanzeiger eine Mischung aus Carpsounder und Delkim wäre. :q

Ein Delkim ist natürlich auch nicht perfekt, ich sag nur Wasserdichtigkeit, Made in Germany und der geile Service. Okay, für Dich sei auch noch die fehlende Fallbissunterscheidung erwähnt... :q ... die hatte ich am CSF1 auch sehr gemocht, beim Delkim im Einsatz aber praktisch nicht mehr vermißt.

@ Tiger

Es geht um ein Hobby, da verschieben sich schnell die Relationen von Vernunft und Unvernunft. Vor allem dann, wenn die Ansprüche wachsen und die gute Auswahl eher klein ist.

Eine Blechpeitsche für 800 Euro mag ebenso unvernünftig erscheinen, ein Jerkbait für knapp 30 Euro genauso, die Liste kann mal wohl ewig fortführen.

Muss im Endeffekt jeder selber wissen... #h


----------



## Pilkman (22. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> ... noch Fragen Kienzle???



 #6


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Also ich könnte noch folgendes Gebraucht-Angebot machen:
nen Weissen TXI-Plus (inkl. Gummihaube und OVP)
nen RX-Plus 5-LED Receiver (dito.)
nen weissen Delkim Nitelite Hanger
mit Solar Stainless adjustable Ball line clip und Solar 30g Edelstahlgewicht

Nen kompatiblen alten DAM-Edelstahl Swinger (Ähnlich den ganz alten Solar) und 3 lange Pelzer Spacer leg ich noch obendrauf 

Alles in sehr gutem Zustand.
280€ + 5€ Versand
(Neuwert über 330€)

Bei bedarf einfach PM schreiben.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## T.C (22. April 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*

Hallo

Habe mal wegen dem Set rumgefragt und folgendes Angebot erhalten.
3 Delkim TXI Plus (blau, rot, grün) + Empfänger RX Pro Plus.
600 Euro incl versichertem Versand.

Ich glaube da kommt mich der einzelkauf letztendlich doch etwas teurer, 
auch wenn ich noch den RX Pro Empfänger für 159,90€ bekommen sollte.
Hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Oder hat vielleicht noch jemand einen "Geheimtipp" ?

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Knispel (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				T.C schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Habe mal wegen dem Set rumgefragt und folgendes Angebot erhalten.
> 3 Delkim TXI Plus (blau, rot, grün) + Empfänger RX Pro Plus.
> ...


 
Wo hast du das gefunden


----------



## Pilkman (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Delkim Bissanzeiger*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast du das gefunden



Moin Rainer,

ruf mal im Angelcenter Schroll in Castrop Rauxel an... Telefon 02305 / 971445 ... #h

... die verkaufen das 3er Set TX-i Plus und den 6er RX Pro Plus im Set für 599 Euro. Farbwahl meinem Wissen nach frei. #6


----------

